# Anchoring VERY large tree so it doesnt hit my house



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a very LARGE tree right behind my house. I call it a bean tree, cause in the fall it gets these long beans on it. its the last to get leaves, and the last to loose its leaves... and flowers in June.

If you cut the trunk in half, its about 3ft wide.

Its 20 ft from my back door.

If we get a ton of rain and its super windy, you can stand on my driveway and watch the ground literally move with the wind.

If this sucker fell, onto my house my house would be completely destroyed.

However the tree offers, a major wind break, shade, and is an over all great tree.

My question.

Can I, and will it work, what do I need...

Anchor the tree to the ground using a cable?

I have the room, to anchor the tree from one direction... which is opposite of the house...

I was thinking 1/2 inch cable... wrapped around 2 or 3 main branches, then anchored to a post/pole that goes down, on an angle away from the tree, about 5ft....

thoughts?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You'd have better luck trying to keep the sun from coming up or stopping the tides.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I know many professional and ISA certified Arborists, and it is very common to cable trees for support. It can be expensive and difficult. Instead of wrapping the trees, lag bolts or through bolts of all-thread are used.

I would find a local arborist, and ask them about the feasibility of this project

http://www.isa-arbor.com/


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Davey operates in my area, I will give them a call..... thanks!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Good advice from AW.

FWIW, it sounds like you're describing a catalpa tree.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

chain saw?

ML


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

It's only a good wind break until the wind breaks it. This is definitely something you want the experts to see live and in the flesh to answer.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I know many professional and ISA certified Arborists, and it is very common to cable trees for support. It can be expensive and difficult. Instead of wrapping the trees, lag bolts or through bolts of all-thread are used.
> 
> I would find a local arborist, and ask them about the feasibility of this project
> 
> http://www.isa-arbor.com/


Anti-wingnut- While I have a great deal of respect for your opinions & answers on this forum, I disagree with you on this one. I have seen two elaborate cable/anchor systems fail after moderate winds. These projects involved engineers & arborists. While the work was professionally done, it was very disheartening to see the cables slack or the anchors pulled out of the ground after the wind. This is why I made my original post.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Griz. I really don't know if I was recommending any course of action other than consulting some pro's. But it sounds like with Mother Nature, trees, and the wind, you have one part science one part luck and one part sourcery.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

My Father went to work for Davey after getting out of the navy in 1950. Grew up surrouded by trucks and chainsaws. Three of my brothers now own their own tree businesses. I'll Give my brother Bill a call this morning, he is the best of the three.

Will chime in tommorrow. arty:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Good advice from AW.
> 
> FWIW, it sounds like you're describing a catalpa tree.


Yep, catalpa tree. 

IMO, you don't stand a chance of holding a tree that big. You'd be better off having your arborist doing some pruning so it's not catching as much wind.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

From the description, sounds like this tree is a hazard. Screw the shade, major wind break, and that it is a great tree. I bet your house looks better than that tree!

Cut it back or completely down. It will just keep you worrying, and up at night. Trust the little voice that tells you it gone knock over ma house!:sad:

If it is literally moving the ground, your eyes are NOT playing tricks!


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 8, 2010)

Be careful this could happen to you!!


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

MarkWood said:


> Be careful this could happen to you!!


I could only wish. New truck and a new house. It's like winning the lottery.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

it's better for it to bend than break!
I would think if you could do two cables, kind of like how they do towers?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I was an Isa certified arborist in the mid 90's

When repairing trees that were cracked, we did use cables.

I'd thin the crap out of the canopy to lighten the weight.


1/2" bolts or all thread. Drilled through the trunk, several of them.


And t the highest practical point we'd use cables anchored to each other with turn buckles and eye bolts.

I've repaired hundreds of big trees, I've never seen a failure.


Having said that.

I think griz may be right, The trees I worked on moved the same way at the same time. The cables would never really slacken.


Being anchored to the ground, I would imagine that the cables could slacken then shock load when the slack is removed.




I'd recommend getting an arborist to look at it. He may lighten up the canopy on the leaning side to balance the weight. Or remove a few large limbs, Maybe he has better ideas?

Many times I'd have customers want us to remove a perfectly good tree because they were worried about it falling. Or worse, cut the top off of it.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

*No way. Not me.*

I'm sorry to see any tree go. But NO tree is worth your house, you wife and children's lives. Don't take crazy risks when you don't have to. I'm not a specialist in this area but I've been doing this work over 10 years now and as time goes on, I get more cautious. Also, don't fool yourself and think what people are trying to sell you (remember you would be giving them a sweet job) is always good. Lot of garbage for sale. Go to Blowes or hopeless depot (if you are in the know you know that a lot of that stuff they sell there is REALLY mickey mouse). Real pros go elsewhere. Today is the day of buyer beware. Do you think they will be there right away and help fix everything if that tree were to fall. :no: Sorry fellas, I'm just pretending this were my house and I'm going with my gut. Many things that were said to be invincible have failed throughout history. Mother nature rules us. Don't forget that sometimes she's not always nice.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

Carrpainting put a picture on here if possible..


----------

